# wmv ohne Media Player abspielen



## kuhlmaehn (19. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne ein wmv in einem definierten bereich auf einer Form abspielen jedoch ohne die Windows Media Player komponente.
Geht das?

danke schonmal,
kuhlmaehn


----------



## KnutCM (30. Juni 2007)

Sorry, ich bin noch neu hier! Ich dachte, bei "Antworten" bekomme ich welche zu lesen. Ich möchte nämlich gern wissen, wie ich in einem Visual Basic 6 -Programm WMV-Dateien darstellen kann!
KnutCM


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juli 2007)

@Kuhlmaehn: Du müsstest dir entweder einen eigenen Decoder basteln, dafür brauchst du aber Codec-Interna. Vielleicht gibt es auch ein ActiveX-Control, dass den Zugriff auf WMV-Dateien ermöglicht. Mir fällt aber momentan nichts ein.

@KnutCM: Nein, antworten heisst, eine Antwort schreiben (du siehst ja schon alle Posts im Thread). Macht ja aber nichts, du hast ja ne Frage.
Am besten wäre, du bindest das MediaPlayer-Control ein (über Projekt - Komponenten aktivieren und es dann einfach wie ein Control auf die Form ziehen), da kannst du dann Filme und Musik damit abspielen. Schau dir dazu mal die Multimedia-Kategorie auf ActiveVB an, da findets du einige Beispiele um Videos abzuspielen.


Der Doc!


----------



## kuhlmaehn (1. Juli 2007)

Hehe danke, weiss gar nicht mehr wofür ich das wissen wollte aber werd ich bestimmt irgendwie ohne wmv hingekriegt haben ^^


----------



## KnutCM (1. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem MediaPlayer! Das funktioniert, befriedigt aber meine Bedürfnisse nicht. Man ist dann immer auf die MP-Oberfläche angewiesen. 
Ich möchte jedoch die WMV-Dateien vollflächig auf einem 16:9-TV darstellen, und zwar ohne nach jeder Dateiübergabe erst alle möglichen Aktionen wieder neu zu machen: Vollbildmodus ein usw.... Den Vollbildmodus über Änderung der Eigenschaften des MP zu erreichen, funktioniert nicht. 
Was ich bisher gefunden habe, ist ein Code, der das MCI anspricht. Das geht wunderbar bei mpg, allen audio-Dateien, manchmal bei AVI, überhaupt nicht bei WMV. Vielleicht muss man einen Codec oder eine Lizenz haben oder irgendwelche Parameter einstellen, leider verstehe ich zu wenig von der Materie.
Vielleicht gibt es ja weitere Anregungen?
Die Beispiele werde ich noch durchforsten.
So long
KnutCM


----------

